

Does 10,000 hours of practice enable you to become an expert at something? - feroz1
http://zidilife.com/far-go/

======
angersock
The thing required to be a professional at something--the _only_ thing
required--is to convince somebody to pay you for your product or work. Whether
you're actually any good at it is a different matter entirely, and somewhat
only tangentially related getting paid.

~~~
feroz1
I agree with your point. Shall I edit the title to "expert" \- maybe that's a
more fitting word for this experiment?

Edit: I've changed the title - you're right, professional is too broad and
he's talking more about becoming the very best.

~~~
angersock
No worries. Honestly, usually it's best just to use the article's original
title, whatever it was.

